# STEP IT UP ON THE GROWTH AIDS..PART 2



## Mandy4610 (Dec 21, 2008)

CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!

NEW THREAD HERE:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...d.php?t=357799


----------



## sheba1 (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh yes, I'm in! It's perfect timing, too, because I just took pics tonight.

I'm using a megatek/mn mix on my scalp every to every other night. I'm a 4a natural and I wear my hair in twists under a wig most of the time. Tonight was wash night so I took a few pics!


----------



## Thann (Dec 21, 2008)

I want in too. I have a bottle of MT that has just been sitting around. Im going to start using my MT every other day mixed with oils and leaving it in. If Im not crazy about how the MT leaves my roots, Im gonna switch to applying MN/Sulpher mix by Jan.1st and stick with using that every other day that until March.

Right now Im SL and have about 3.5 (maybe 4) inches til APL. Im hoping to make it by July 1st, but sooner than that would be great too. Im gonna post pics on the 26th or 27th after my new flatiron gets here!


----------



## **SaSSy** (Dec 21, 2008)

OMG, just what I need to keep me diligent for the new year. I been using my MT for almost 7 weeks now, and when my order arrives I will starting Bee Mine! I'm sooooooooooooo in!

These are my most updated pictures I have took:

*The top one is from Aug 2008, and the bottom one is from Nov 2008*


----------



## Platinum (Dec 21, 2008)

I want to join this. I've been slacking on MT lately. I want to make SL by May (I may be able to get there sooner ) and APL by Dec 09.


----------



## ajacks (Dec 21, 2008)

I am so in on this challenge.  I have my MT and OCT, so I am ready to go.  I won't have any start pictures until I remove my sew-in January 19th.


----------



## anniev2 (Dec 21, 2008)

what is OCT?


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in.. I recently started on MT and currently waiting on my BeeMine order.. Trying to reach BSL by May-June of next year


----------



## ajacks (Dec 21, 2008)

anniev2 said:


> what is OCT?


 
Ovation Cell Therapy


----------



## Platinum (Dec 21, 2008)

anniev2 said:


> what is OCT?


 
A growth aid called Ovation Cell Therapy. There are a lot of LHCF members using it. Here's the site: www.ovationhair.com . You may also want to check out the OCT/MT threads.


----------



## Jaxhair (Dec 21, 2008)

Right, it's worth a try I suppose. I've recently taken photos whilst I was twisting with human hair extensions so I know roughly where I'm at. I intend to keep the twists going till spring '09 or longer even - refreshing as and when needed fortnightly to 4 weekly. I have some sulphur powder - I'll mix that to some oil, apply every other night to scalp and possibly do herbal rinses morning after as the sulphur does stink some erplexed. Might add some EOs to try and mask it, though I doubt anything is strong enough... I'm in though! Will learn more in time but what better way to get learning than to be thrown in at the deep end? ;-)


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm going to order some Bee Mine next week, so I'm in. Right now, my hair is natural layers, the longest being shoulder length, and the shortest being nose length. My goal is hip length.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Dec 21, 2008)

You can add me to this. I do a lot better when I need to check in and be accountable.I want my front to catch up with the rest of my hair. It is were I have breakage.  I am currently APL in the back and sides. I hope to be BSL in 2009.


----------



## isawstars (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in!  I'm better at using MT than I am at checking in.  So I may need a nudge.  Lol.  But seriously, I have been using MT religiously the last 2 weeks.  I was only going to apply it 3x a week and now I use it everyday.  I now shampoo 2x a week because of the build up.

My siggy shows where I started 2 weeks ago before using MT.  I'm sure it hasn't changed that much.  My goal is collarbone in by March and armpit length by May.  Is that realistic?  I don't know...


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm been getting lazy as well. Been working long hours and probably just cold and tired. 

My beginning pic is in my avy. I want BSL by the end of 2009. I will be using MT/OCT.

Good luck, ladies!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 21, 2008)

I want in, I need to use my MT mix, I totally slacked off, I am getting great growth but  I need to step up my game for my Spring Reveal.  I'm going to do a reveal over the Christmas holiday so after I post my pictures, (I'll post my pics here too) I can decide what my goal is at that time. 

Good Challenge!


----------



## Lebiya (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah I got to really step it up this year, no cr*p allowed! 

Ok, I want to do this right so I’m going to tackle the internal and external. 

- Do colon cleanse for 2-3 months - rid of the guck!  
- Hair/overall vitamins thereafter 
- Put to together a hair cocktail recipe
- step it up on the protein - atleast 2 shakes per day - try to consume 100g

For external: 
- MT
- Aloe Vera 
- Monistat, with cortisone, and capiscone (sp) mix 
- Coffee rinses 
- Coconut oil for scalp 

…I may add more once I put together a regime


----------



## basic64 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey this is great!  I want to get micros and start using OCT for the first time.  Can anyone tell me how to use OCT with braids?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 21, 2008)

basic64 said:


> Hey this is great! I want to get micros and start using OCT for the first time. Can anyone tell me how to use OCT with braids?


 
You may want to try to apply the cell therapy with a color applicator bottle.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yay..how exciting. Welcome ladies! I will add your names on the first page soon.

I will also post my starting pix in a bit.

*LETS DO THIS THANG*


----------



## basic64 (Dec 21, 2008)

Platinum said:


> You may want to try to apply the cell therapy with a color applicator bottle.


 Thanks Platinum.


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in.  I don't have my growth aid yet, but I'm still trying to decide between OCT and MN?  Which is better and with fewer side effects? erplexed

I am SL, hope to be APL by the end of '09.


----------



## basic64 (Dec 21, 2008)

shan_2001 said:


> I'm in. I don't have my growth aid yet, but I'm still trying to decide between OCT and MN? Which is better and with fewer side effects? erplexed
> 
> I am SL, hope to be APL by the end of '09.


I said i was going to use OCT but a lot of people use MT and its less expensive.  Im thinking of trying MT instead.


----------



## winnettag (Dec 21, 2008)

I want to join!  I'll be using MT and maybe OCT.
Current length: BSL, Goal length: WL


----------



## jazzzmoods (Dec 21, 2008)

Count me in!!  I will be using MT/OCT/BM and although I am eager and consistent with use right now, I will need support as time goes on!

Took a recent pic today.....Sorry, todays are un-styled hair!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 21, 2008)

Here are my starting pix. (stretched hair)


----------



## TaurusAngel (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in again!!! I enjoyed the last one. Here is my starting pic 





I want to be full APL by march. I'll be using MN.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 21, 2008)

*I am in*...I will post my pics at the end of March...

I am currently using MT as a DC and following up with a moisturizing condish 
Since I cleaned up the "PJ Underground" (under my sink) I have found my Nexxus Vitatress Biotin Creme - so I decided to mix this with a little Castor Oil, Tea Tree Oil and MT and apply it to my scalp throughout the week. So far so good!!! 

I would like to APL or close to it by March...


----------



## Vinyl (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in! Can growth aids = pills as well?

Current length = Not sure but I'll know in a few days.
Goal length = Waist!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 21, 2008)

FYI -

If you want Claudie's hair elxir....http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=168538


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in...I will be using Patience's Hair Growth Oil...I relax 1st week of January...so I will start 2 weeks after


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in 

  Buying 2 bottles of Mega Trek after 1/1/09......


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 21, 2008)

The Dreamer said:


> I'm in! Can growth aids = pills as well?
> 
> Current length = Not sure but I'll know in a few days.
> Goal length = Waist!!!


WELCOME...yep pills count too


----------



## mamauv2 (Dec 21, 2008)

I've finally started using my MT/MN mix daily like I should so I'm in, and this is it! I'm doing the C&G, bootcamp (unofficially), ayurvedic and now this...I'm out of hand.  My New Years resolution is NOT to enter anymore challenges!


----------



## basic64 (Dec 21, 2008)

bumpin 4 ya


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 21, 2008)

sheba1 said:


> Oh yes, I'm in! It's perfect timing, too, because I just took pics tonight.
> 
> I'm using a megatek/mn mix on my scalp every to every other night. I'm a 4a natural and I wear my hair in twists under a wig most of the time. Tonight was wash night so I took a few pics!


Pretty hair!


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in using mt mega tek this is right on time I started back last night How do I post my starting point picture are on my blackberry.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 21, 2008)

caramelmocha said:


> I'm in using mt mega tek this is right on time I started back last night How do I post my starting point picture are on my blackberry.


Welcome to the Challenge.
I will add your name. 
I have no idea how to add pics from a blackberry, Hopefully one of the ladies can help.


----------



## DarkHair (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in. I just used my BeeMine before I saw this thread.

I'm currently full SL and plan to be BSL by Dec09


----------



## Platinum (Dec 21, 2008)

caramelmocha said:


> I'm in using mt mega tek this is right on time I started back last night How do I post my starting point picture are on my blackberry.


 

Do you have a photobucket account? You may be able to email the pics to photobucket to post, then retrieve them from PB to post here. Hope this helps.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll take the bait on this one.  I personally don't need the motivation.  I am motivated to stay consistent by all of the great progress pics I've seen on the site.  But maybe I can help others stay consistent. So count me in.  

Current/goal length is in siggy.  I am using Mega Tek and OCT, both mixed with growth oils.  I am also waiting for my bottle of Boundless Tresses to come in the mail.  I use MT/OCT every 3rd day.  My intention is to use the BT on the in between days.  So my weekly schedule will look like this: 
Day 1 wash with Ovation system, apply BT
Night 2 apply BT
Night 3 apply MT
Day 4 wash with Ovation system, apply BT
...repeat cycle until my hair is tickling my lower back 

Is there a particular day of the week we will be checking in?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 22, 2008)

LaidBak said:


> I'll take the bait on this one.  I personally don't need the motivation.  I am motivated to stay consistent by all of the great progress pics I've seen on the site.  But maybe I can help others stay consistent. So count me in.
> 
> Current/goal length is in siggy.  I am using Mega Tek and OCT, both mixed with growth oils.  I am also waiting for my bottle of Boundless Tresses to come in the mail.  I use MT/OCT every 3rd day.  My intention is to use the BT on the in between days.  So my weekly schedule will look like this:
> Day 1 wash with Ovation system, apply BT
> ...


We don't have a specific check in day, but we do need to check in at least once a week. People can check in every time they use the Grow aids if they want.
*If it is helpful to have a specific day then we can do that too*.

Anything to get people motivated and consistent.


----------



## bauderlady (Dec 22, 2008)

Sign me up!




Mandy4610 said:


> The last challenge was great, so I thought I would start another one.
> 
> Here is the purpose and rules of the challenge:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 22, 2008)

bauderlady said:


> Sign me up!


You are in!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 22, 2008)

I wanna be in I have some MTG that I need to use up ASAP.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Dec 22, 2008)

Sign me up. I will use Hair Skin and Nails vitamins as well as MT or Moe Grow Oil


----------



## mariofmagdal (Dec 22, 2008)

I need to be in on this. I take great care of my DD's hair, but it takes alot out of me, (lazy) so I do not get around to mine like I should.

I will have people around this week to help with pics, so when I wash tomorrow, I will get pics and start then. ( I am thinking about getting a roller set, should I use that hair for pics, I am natural?)

I will be using MTG/Sulu Max Gro and vitamins.

I want to try MT, but I have a big unused bottle of MTG and have been using Sulu Max Gro on my daughter so I should get rid of that first. This challenge should help me. Don't get me wrong, it works.

Count me in.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 22, 2008)

ChiChiStar said:


> Sign me up. I will use Hair Skin and Nails vitamins as well as MT or Moe Grow Oil





ms_b_haven06 said:


> I wanna be in I have some MTG that I need to use up ASAP.





mariofmagdal said:


> I need to be in on this. I take great care of my DD's hair, but it takes alot out of me, (lazy) so I do not get around to mine like I should.
> 
> I will have people around this week to help with pics, so when I wash tomorrow, I will get pics and start then. ( I am thinking about getting a roller set, should I use that hair for pics, I am natural?)
> 
> ...


Welcome ladies!
Happy Hair growing!


----------



## Jaxhair (Dec 22, 2008)

Right, I can officially say I've started today. I woke up all fired up, so I mixed up approx. 1tsp sulphur powder with some jojoba oil, shea oil (I don't know how it's made, but it's a liquid as opposed to melted shea butter and it's light), 20 drops of tea tree EO, 10 drops rosemary EO, and as I love alchemy, I thoughtlessly added a sprinkle of my very expensive MSM powder  before I realised that was a waste as I've used sulphur powder anyway, but hey! Original plan was to do a patch test for 24 hours as the sulphur has a big red *X* warning it's irritant - that lasted an hour, nothing happened so I applied the mixture to my scalp - I hope it's okay. The smell isn't too bad at the moment - it's well masked by the EOs. I hope it stays that way. If we (DH and I both) can tolerate it I'll use it everyday. Can't wait to see the results come March! I hope my hair suprises me....... 

The only problem with my mixture is thay the oil separates from the powder, so I have to mix everytime I use it. It's in a little bowl as I have no applicator bottle. Was tempted to add aloe vera gel to emulsify but decided against that as the last thing I want is build-up whilst I'm twisted. Not so much a problem but an inconvenience.. I must look for an applicator bottle....... just thinking out aloud....


----------



## Anashja (Dec 22, 2008)

How do you get BeeMine products? I'm in for this challenge... I'm in twists still (woo hoo) but hopefully I will be SL by my anniversary.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 22, 2008)

Jaxhair said:


> Right, I can officially say I've started today. I woke up all fired up, so I mixed up approx. 1tsp sulphur powder with some jojoba oil, shea oil (I don't know how it's made, but it's a liquid as opposed to melted shea butter and it's light), 20 drops of tea tree EO, 10 drops rosemary EO, and as I love alchemy, I thoughtlessly added a sprinkle of my very expensive MSM powder  before I realised that was a waste as I've used sulphur powder anyway, but hey! Original plan was to do a patch test for 24 hours as the sulphur has a big red *X* warning it's irritant - that lasted an hour, nothing happened so I applied the mixture to my scalp - I hope it's okay. The smell isn't too bad at the moment - it's well masked by the EOs. I hope it stays that way. If we (DH and I both) can tolerate it I'll use it everyday. Can't wait to see the results come March! I hope my hair suprises me.......
> 
> The only problem with my mixture is thay the oil separates from the powder, so I have to mix everytime I use it. It's in a little bowl as I have no applicator bottle. Was tempted to add aloe vera gel to emulsify but decided against that as the last thing I want is build-up whilst I'm twisted. Not so much a problem but an inconvenience.. I must look for an applicator bottle....... just thinking out aloud....


Way to go...now thats the spirit.
I was frustrated with my hair yesterday so I did not "feed" it
I will feed it today for sure.



Anashja said:


> How do you get BeeMine products? I'm in for this challenge... I'm in twists still (woo hoo) but hopefully I will be SL by my anniversary.


I think you can buy Bee Mine online. Hopefully someone can help with a link. The search feature is down, but I am pretty sure you can find a link by doing a search. Let's try google search.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 22, 2008)

Anashja said:


> How do you get BeeMine products? I'm in for this challenge... I'm in twists still (woo hoo) but hopefully I will be SL by my anniversary.


Here you go:

http://www.beemineproducts.com/services.html

ETA: I was reading the message on your tickerfactory thingy. Are you gonna be one year nappy in about 4 months? I am asking because I am around the same as well.


----------



## cicilypayne (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm In I will be using BT and OCT/Mega. 3 to 4 times a week. I need to read about posting pics again..I'm a little slow with the computer stuff


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 22, 2008)

cicilypayne said:


> I'm In I will be using BT and OCT/Mega. 3 to 4 times a week. I need to read about posting pics again..I'm a little slow with the computer stuff


Welcome. I will add you to the list.


----------



## MissGee (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd like to join. I've never joined a challange but i need this. I've been using MN on and off (mostly off) but i really like it and want to stick to it.


----------



## tbutler2205 (Dec 22, 2008)

I wanna join if it's not too late.  I'm currently shoulder length...I'll relax in January after a 12 week stretch so hopefully I'll be a little longer.  My goal is APL by my anniversary in October. I'll start using an MN and WGO mix after my relaxer.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm in too and i hope it's not too late. I havent ordered my megatek yet but will do so before the week ends so i will have it to start using it by Jan 1st. I have no starting pics but i'm working on getting a digicam soon.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Dec 22, 2008)

*Count me in. I'll be using my MT with oils in it and leaving it in and alternating between BM and BT. I just BC'd last week, so I REALLY need the help. I am neck length stretched. These are my starting pics:*


----------



## basic64 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Congrats Honey Dip.  Your hair looks like mine. LOL   I did my BC July o7 and after color and experiments im back at square one.  Now that I found LHCF my hair is so healthy![/B]**

Ladies I ordered my MT online last night and today I get micros!  I have never used growth products b4 (never heard of it or knew anyone doing it)  and I am sooooo excited!!!!  I am going to attempt to attach a pic later.*


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 22, 2008)

Count me in MN/Mix with the rest of my MTG and SURGE


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 22, 2008)

MissGee said:


> I'd like to join. I've never joined a challange but i need this. I've been using MN on and off (mostly off) but i really like it and want to stick to it.





tbutler2205 said:


> I wanna join if it's not too late.  I'm currently shoulder length...I'll relax in January after a 12 week stretch so hopefully I'll be a little longer.  My goal is APL by my anniversary in October. I'll start using an MN and WGO mix after my relaxer.





SUNSHINE BABY said:


> I'm in too and i hope it's not too late. I havent ordered my megatek yet but will do so before the week ends so i will have it to start using it by Jan 1st. I have no starting pics but i'm working on getting a digicam soon.





Honey-Dip said:


> *Count me in. I'll be using my MT with oils in it and leaving it in and alternating between BM and BT. I just BC'd last week, so I REALLY need the help. I am neck length stretched. These are my starting pics:*





lawyer2be371 said:


> Count me in MN/Mix with the rest of my MTG and SURGE


Welcome ladies. Happy hair growing!


----------



## MissNina (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey, pls count me in! I'm trying to use Surge Ultra Max in the morning and Surge plus 14 at night, about every other day. I'm doing horrible at being consistent.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 22, 2008)

MissNina said:


> Hey, pls count me in! I'm trying to use Surge Ultra Max in the morning and Surge plus 14 at night, about every other day. I'm doing horrible at being consistent.


Welcome. You are in!


----------



## DaPPeR (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm in! I used my MN mix (MN w/coconut oil) tonight on my scalp. I'm brushin shoulder after a trim last week. I want full SL by the end of this challenge.

ETA: My starting pic...most recent from November 20th


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Dec 22, 2008)

I will be playing with Bee Mine!! Yayyyy! Okie I think these are the only challenges I wanna be in. Bootcamp and Step up Growth Aides..


----------



## Vinyl (Dec 22, 2008)

My growth aid of choice is MSM. Two capsules at 10AM and another two at 10PM.


----------



## -Love Love* (Dec 22, 2008)

I would like to be added 

My current length is shoulder length and my goal length is armpit length.

I use MT


----------



## 4mia (Dec 22, 2008)

please add me. Im apl right now and would like to get mbl
i alternate between mt and ayuvedics(sp)


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 23, 2008)

WOW. Welcome ladies! I am adding all your names, but I may have to give up on that because there is so many of us
I will see how far I can go


----------



## Jaxhair (Dec 23, 2008)

Applied my mix again this morning. I'm considering adding miconazole to the mix - will let you know if I do. Need to do a little more research before then....


----------



## Anashja (Dec 23, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.beemineproducts.com/services.html
> 
> ETA: I was reading the message on your tickerfactory thingy. Are you gonna be one year nappy in about 4 months? I am asking because I am around the same as well.


 

Yes ma'am I think so...(i only know by the ticker)  seems like I just started but  i know it was during the spring I made the decision. I'm trying to get my comrade to hang in with me - she's tired of it already ...but after that inspirational post with all those gorgeous natural styles...Im in it for the long haul ...plus Im mostly in braids all the time. ]

Im gonna order some MT...I just started back up my BT...I only use it during the last 4 wks in braids b/c they already starting to look hurt! ...LOL 

BTW your growth is NICE!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jaxhair said:


> Applied my mix again this morning. I'm considering adding miconazole to the mix - will let you know if I do. Need to do a little more research before then....


WOW, you are on a roll

I applied my OCT last night.

Applying OCT and being natural don't always work in harmony.

I can't wear my hair shrunken because of tangles, so I stretch it, but because I am using OCT, I have to wash it more often to avoid build up

What is a girl to do?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 23, 2008)

Anashja said:


> Yes ma'am I think so...(i only know by the ticker)  seems like I just started but  i know it was during the spring I made the decision. I'm trying to get my comrade to hang in with me - she's tired of it already ...but after that inspirational post with all those gorgeous natural styles...Im in it for the long haul ...plus Im mostly in braids all the time. ]
> 
> Im gonna order some MT...I just started back up my BT...I only use it during the last 4 wks in braids b/c they already starting to look hurt! ...LOL
> 
> *BTW your growth is NICE*!


Thank you. 
I can understand where your friend is coming from. I am getting a bit tired of it too sometimes.
I am very limited in my natural styling abilities. I am determined to make it to one year though, after that, I guess we will see.


----------



## missnurselady (Dec 23, 2008)

washed my hair last night will apply MT this evening..


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 23, 2008)

I can do this since I have some OCT left over.  I used OCT once a week during my weekly wash regimen for about 3 months, however I did not notice anything spectacular from using this product.  Since I have a fresh touch-up I've decided to start using it like some of the ladies on the form, by applying it to my scalp and leaving it in.


----------



## long2short2_? (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm in on this too. The last challange got me to a full APL but i trimmed about an inch off so im only APL in the back. I want to APL again, just with better looking ends  i should get there by March


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Dec 23, 2008)

I hope by March I'm APL...... I used my Bee Mine mix last night for the first time.  It smells oooh so good! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Jaxhair (Dec 23, 2008)

Oooh! I just looked at the bee mine products and they seem fab! Seems like the active ingredient in the growth serums is actuallu sulphur, which I've got in my mix already. I'm now getting really excited! Decided not to use MN after all. I'll stick to sulphur topically and MSM and I'll also start taking my supplements religiously again. It'd be great to average 0.75 to 1 inch/month, lol!


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Dec 23, 2008)

ADD Me in please!!!!!!! This will be my final challenge for now.... I have my MN sitting around and it NEEDS to be used. I'll use it on my scalp every other night til March 2009.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Dec 23, 2008)

Please add me as well! I ordered my beemine and I'm crossing my fingers I have it by Christmas!


----------



## mommyoftheyear (Dec 23, 2008)

Lebiya said:


> Yeah I got to really step it up this year, no cr*p allowed!
> 
> Ok, I want to do this right so I’m going to tackle the internal and external.
> 
> ...


 Do you take a pill for the cleanse? I have never done one but I would like to start?


----------



## mommyoftheyear (Dec 23, 2008)

Ladies help me out what is beemine? Can you point me to the website? also what are some different growth aids?


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 23, 2008)

mommyoftheyear said:


> Ladies help me out what is beemine? Can you point me to the website? also what are some different growth aids?


Bee Mine  http://www.beemineproducts.com/

Ovation Cell Therapy http://www.ovationhair.com/

Boundless Tresses www.growthspecifics.com/

MegaTek  http://www.eqyss.com/mega_tek2.asp

Also, I am checking in for the week.  I applied an MT/EMU oil mix to my scalp last night.  Hopefully my BT will be in my mailbox when I get home.  If not I'll be applying MT/EMU again tonight.


----------



## missnurselady (Dec 24, 2008)

I applied my mega tek yesterday..


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 24, 2008)

I used MN for the first time last night.  I mixed it with some Jojoba oil.  My scalp had been itching at the time, and it actually kinda feels a little better. Not entirely, but a little less itchy.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 24, 2008)

Count me in as well...getting braids in today, and I will be using a combo of MT and OCT every 1-2 days.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 24, 2008)

Count me in!!!  I'm using BT.  I may be doing a sew-in shortly, so this will be double the fun!!!!!!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 24, 2008)

myangeleyez1072 said:


> Count me in as well...getting braids in today, and I will be using a combo of MT and OCT every 1-2 days.





Smiley79 said:


> Count me in!!!  I'm using BT.  I may be doing a sew-in shortly, so this will be double the fun!!!!!!!


Welcome ladies. You are in! 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## summergirl08 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm in! I need to hurry up and use my bottle of Mega Tek


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 25, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES!!

I hope yall had a good christmas.

I know it's Christmas, but my hair still needs it's food, so I fed it
OCT as usual.


----------



## Anashja (Dec 27, 2008)

Still waiting on my MT, but I'll put some BT in tonight.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm using up my Hairveda 3-6-9 oil which is going to be on of my growth aids that I rotate throughout 2009....

I'm actually reconsidering how I wear my hair in for protective styling so that I can use my growth aids with greater ease.

ETA: I also want to check into the weekly coffee/tea rinses....


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 27, 2008)

I have been applying my MN/MTG mix every other night. I will up that to every night once 09 hits.


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 27, 2008)

i just recently chopped my permed ends off they were getting on my nerves I am now wearing a fro i been transitioning for awhile now. I use mega tek on my scalp 2x a week Deep condition once a week take prenatal vitamins everyday And I drink alot of water


----------



## Vinyl (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been doing great with my MSM so far. Only missed half a day because I fell asleep before it was time to take it. I really, really hope I can retain length and see some results! Also on the egg smoothie now.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a big bottle of MTG that I haven't used yet. I'm thinking about mixing it with something to mask the scent. Peppermint oil didn't work for me when I used MTG earlier this year. I have an MT mix right now and I'm still using Ayurvedic powders.


----------



## Anashja (Dec 27, 2008)

Adding in BT tonight...still waiting on my MT to arrive in the mail...


----------



## Platinum (Dec 27, 2008)

Anashja said:


> Adding in BT tonight...still waiting on my MT to arrive in the mail...


 
I hope you get your MT soon. WHat site did you order it from?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 28, 2008)

I tried something new today. I did a prepoo with oil and then I did a Baking soda and conditioner treatment, then I DCed for 15min with my OCT and I will do a moisturizing DC since OCT is protein.
Well, it was a very positive experiment. My hair felt great.
Maybe I will switch to using OCT this way, twice a week (at each wash)
I will ask the OCT experts and see what they say


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 28, 2008)

Anashja said:


> Still waiting on my MT, but I'll put some BT in tonight.


I hope you get your MT soon


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 28, 2008)

I just ordered Bee Mine and I plan to use it with MT. This is going to be my main topical treatment for the year.  I'm going to need to order some MT in a month or two...


----------



## basic64 (Dec 29, 2008)

Darn...I ordered my MT from Eqyss on 12/21 and havnt recieved it yet! Im sure its because of the holidays.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 29, 2008)

basic64 said:


> Darn...I ordered my MT from Eqyss on 12/21 and havnt recieved it yet! Im sure its because of the holidays.


 Girl...I ordered some BT like _3 weeks ago_ and I am STILL waiting on it.


----------



## grownupnai (Dec 30, 2008)

I plan on using MT everyday, and MN on days when I need a protein break or will be out of the house for work or sleep overs. I co-was 3-4 times a week but will probably increase due to work out schedule. The MN is easier to toss in to your bag and will be less likely to leak. I started using MN a month ago, and switched to MT almost two weeks ago. I don't know my beginning stats because my hair wasn't stretched or straightened but I definitely gained an inch, and can tell from bang pics. I'm currently shoulder length and I'm looking forward to APL in the short term and waist length curls that aren't stretched in the long term. Here's my starting pics taken early today
EDIT* I forgot to mention that I'm taking the trader joes womens hair and nail multivitamin with the pink label.


----------



## winnettag (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I bought some MT a couple weeks ago and received my OCT Saturday.  I've been alternating between the 2, never letting more than a day go by without applying one of them.
OCT, I apply straight and leave in.  MT, I mix with oil and try to wash/cowash the next day. 
So far so good!  I think I see an extra couple of milimeters!   But seriously, I've got the "growth itchies"  and my scalp is NOT sensitive, so it must be the growth aids!


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been using MSM for about 3-4 weeks now; biotin for about 2 weeks, and MN for about a week (used 3x so far)... and I think I have new growth since I had my hair straightened on the 20th.    It may be reversion though, but it's only the roots that are nappy and it's even, tight fuzz all over.  erplexed  So I'll say it's new growth!


----------



## Peace in Prose (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm in. I have a MT mix with WGO and I think I will mix up some sulphur with jojoba oil and alternate everyday. 

I wash my hair everyday out of habit and I am scared to wait a day or two. There no adverse effects, b/c I have a TWA, but I was thinking about letting the growth aides sit on my scalp. 

Would it make a difference, because I love my condish washes.

I really don't do much at this stage concerning protective styles, just a head wrap or for something special I throw on my FreeTress Bali wig.

My starting point is my avatar and I hope to be neck length by March or April, although I won't be too disappointed if I don't make it. I am just enjoying this moment in my life. I BC'ed and my husband didn't divorce me because of it, LOL! He just said I must stick to it, because I give up easily.

Also, I will take my vits regularly!!!!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm in current length 4 inches to APL
Goal APL APRIL 2009


----------



## ParvaniVida (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm in!  I have OCT and MT.  I haven't really been using them much since I had kinky twists for about six weeks.  I will be ordering another bottle of MT and will be using OCT until it arrives.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Dec 31, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just ordered Bee Mine and I plan to use it with MT. This is going to be my main topical treatment for the year. I'm going to need to order some MT in a month or two...


 
Any tips for using both of these? I have beemine and was going to order Mega Tek and use both alternating.  Are you using them together at the same time or separately alternating every other day or so? TIA.


----------



## Tamrin (Dec 31, 2008)

I got my OCT yesterday ( no issues this time) and I have MT and MN... thick healthy BSL here I come. :Copy of 2cool:


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 31, 2008)

JDandBeyond said:


> Any tips for using both of these? I have beemine and was going to order Mega Tek and use both alternating.  Are you using them together at the same time or separately alternating every other day or so? TIA.


I'm thinking I might use them separate, the BeeMine on one day and the MT on another for a while and see what I get. 

Another option would be to mix the MT and the BeeMine and be sure to shake well before each use.

I personally don't mind using the BeeMine daily because I know my hair loves sulfur. We shall see, I haven't made up my mind yet :scratchch

ETA: one in the morning and the other at night ?  I have to ponder this some more...

My Bee Mine came in today. I just put some on and it smells so good


----------



## Jazzmommy (Dec 31, 2008)

Count me in as well. I have a bottle of BT that I can dust off and use until I order MT... just a little nervous about the shedding but willing to give it a try and will use garlic tablets.


----------



## alopeciagrl (Dec 31, 2008)

Count me in too...

My current length: bottom of the neck in back, chin length in the front

I will be using carrier oils such as almond oil, grapeseed and emu oils. Essential oils such as lavender, rosemary, pepermint etc. Herbs such as horsetail, burdock, and nettles, Maybe someday I wil try MT or OCT if I see growth slowing down or taking too long. Also cowashing using a rosemary and sage rinse.


----------



## basic64 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am so happy for you guys.  Per fedex tracking my MT was delivered yesterday!! Supposedly left at my door at 1pm!!! with my family home cooking that is highly unlikely!!!   WHERE IS MY MT?????       Im just going to get me som MN and take some slow deep breaths so I can GET STARTED!!!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Dec 31, 2008)

I want in. I received a great amount of growth with MN...so this is what I'll be using. I'm also in MN dozens, so this will work nicely.

My goal is APL by Summer 09. My beginning pic is in my siggy and below as well.


----------



## Anashja (Dec 31, 2008)

I ordered some MT (megatek) apparently its arriving on the 7th. I saw some say to apply everyday...its a shampoo isnt it? Or did I get the wrong think? Is there an actual creme or oil you put on your head?


----------



## basic64 (Dec 31, 2008)

I GOT MY MEGA TEK!!!!!!!!!  IT WAS LEFT AT MY NEIGHBORS HOUSE YESTERDAY.  So I just put it on.  I mixed mine with a coconut oil.   Im growing, Im growing, Im growing, LOL this is fun.


----------



## basic64 (Dec 31, 2008)

Anashja said:


> I ordered some MT (megatek) apparently its arriving on the 7th. I saw some say to apply everyday...its a shampoo isnt it? Or did I get the wrong think? Is there an actual creme or oil you put on your head?


You need the Mega Tek rebuilder.  It has the consistency of a thick conditioner and it smell really good.  It is not a shampoo.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am still using my MN and MTG mix, every other night. Imma see if I can up that to daily for 09. Or imma do my mix one day and my Surge the other days.....


----------



## shawniegee (Dec 31, 2008)

Count me in!!!


----------



## Hot40 (Dec 31, 2008)

I want in need an aid will report back


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Hi Ladies. Welcome to those who just joined. Please PM me so that I can add your name.
*


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 31, 2008)

I did bantu knots last night and applied my OCT in the lines.


----------



## Anashja (Jan 1, 2009)

basic64 said:


> You need the Mega Tek rebuilder. It has the consistency of a thick conditioner and it smell really good. It is not a shampoo.


 
Yes I ordered from kvvet.com ... waiting on order. I use my coconut oil in my hot chocolate in the winter, but I guess I'll spare some for a mixture


----------



## mzperkins (Jan 1, 2009)

Hope it's not to late to join.
I'm middle neck lenght looking to be full healthy SL by May.
I will be using Mega Tek and Castor Oil 3x a week


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2009)

Will be rebraiding my hair tomorrow and using this MTG and Surge.


----------



## isawstars (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm now applying MT mix at night... it makes my wig oily when i do it in the morning... the last thing I want to do is wash my wig as often as I was my own hair.


----------



## alopeciagrl (Jan 2, 2009)

Checking in for the New Year I have applied an oil I created featuring almond oil, grapeseed oil, rosemary, lavender, peppermint, and lemon oil. I will use this for two weeks. Also I made a small oil for my edges for the "Grow back edges challenge" featuring castor oil and peppermint.


----------



## missnurselady (Jan 2, 2009)

Checking in....
I have been using my MT mix every other day faithfully. Im sitting here with it on my scalp now....gotta love peppermint oil!


----------



## mistee11 (Jan 2, 2009)

This has to be one of my favorite challenges!  I'm going to stick with my current growth aids -- Boundless Tresses and Mega Tek.  They are helping me tremendously.  I had a bald spot in the back of my head (it was nickel size).  My hair dresser was the first to see it.  It was so upsetting to me!  I had this happen to me a few other times in the past.  Don't really know what causes it.  I might be inclined to attribute it to hormones but who knows?  Well anyway it's gone thanks to the growth aids!  Happy New Year ladies and HHG!!


----------



## basic64 (Jan 2, 2009)

mistee11 said:


> This has to be one of my favorite challenges! I'm going to stick with my current growth aids -- Boundless Tresses and Mega Tek. They are helping me tremendously. I had a bald spot in the back of my head (it was nickel size). My hair dresser was the first to see it. It was so upsetting to me! I had this happen to me a few other times in the past. Don't really know what causes it. I might be inclined to attribute it to hormones but who knows? Well anyway it's gone thanks to the growth aids! Happy New Year ladies and HHG!!


 
I had the same problem and my doctor ordered blood work and I was very anemic.  so he put me on iron pills and my hair grew back immediatly...I wish I also new about MT at that time because I was freakin out! LOL


----------



## GirlTalk (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Ladies, I'm new to LHCF! I am so in. I've got 3 bottles of BeeMine that need to get used up!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 3, 2009)

GirlTalk said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm new to LHCF! I am so in. I've got 3 bottles of BeeMine that need to get used up!


Welcome to LHCF and welcome to the challenge.
Sounds like you are off to a good start.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just getting ready to moisturize and apply my OCT.
Hope yall are doing good and remembering to feed your hair.


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I've definitely been applying my mix every night!

I'm all excited because I have a new mix.  I wanted to add oil to my MN/Megatek mix so that I'd get better distribution, even though my hair is in "Miss Celie" braids that I wear under my wig.  I added mahabrhingaraj oil; an ayurvedic oil great for the cease in shedding and breakage.  I thought it'd be great to help keep megatek shedding to a minimum.  Smells lovely in the mix!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 4, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Will be rebraiding my hair tomorrow and using this MTG and Surge.


Braided my hair and applied the MTG/MN today, will do Surge tomorrow.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 4, 2009)

Still using my MN/JoJoba mix.  Can't remark on progress just yet.    I need to buy another tube already!    I'm gonna look in the Family Dollar store for a cheaper brand!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jan 4, 2009)

I relaxed on Friday so i didn't apply my MN mix before the relaxer. I'm back on track and applying it to my scalp now.


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 4, 2009)

shan_2001 said:


> Still using my MN/JoJoba mix.  Can't remark on progress just yet.    I need to buy another tube already!    I'm gonna look in the Family Dollar store for a cheaper brand!



Hey there, I bought my first tube at Family Dollar for $5 but Walmart has their Equate brand in the same size tube for $4.  I keep checking the Dollar Store, but I've yet to find one there for $1.  I've heard others on the board have though.  I'll keep checking whenever I happen to be nearby.


----------



## kimmy89 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi ladies! can i join? im new to the site but i've been lurking since July ! and i have learned so much already its unbelievable. you ladies are awesome. imagine what our communities could do if they worked together aswell as you ladies on here! anyway, i made my own mix! and it seems to be working. 
it consist of:

sulphur
MN(sometimes)
Castor oil
Jojoba oil

at the end of the month i will be buying some MT and alternate between the two.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 5, 2009)

*IF YOU HAVE JOINED THE CHALLENGE AND WOULD LIKE YOUR NAME ADDED TO THE LIST PLEASE PM ME!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 5, 2009)

kimmy89 said:


> Hi ladies! can i join? im new to the site but i've been lurking since July ! and i have learned so much already its unbelievable. you ladies are awesome. imagine what our communities could do if they worked together aswell as you ladies on here! anyway, i made my own mix! and it seems to be working.
> it consist of:
> 
> sulphur
> ...


Welcome to the challenge, I have added your name!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sprayed my Surge between my braids today.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 5, 2009)

Been using Boundless Tresses all week.  Applied MT on my scalp last night and washed out this morning.


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 5, 2009)

I am still applying my MN with coconut oil mix every other day.


----------



## kimmy89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> Welcome to the challenge, I have added your name!



thank you!! im so excited!


----------



## Anashja (Jan 6, 2009)

My MT came yesterday! Woo hoo... I'll post a picture...I ladened my head with that stuff...LOL. I didnt even mix it with oil... I found it to be good smelling AND seemed creamy and moisturizing...but just for the "whoo" I added some of CD's Tui Oil ...so my head smelled decadent...Mmmm... I read apply daily...or every other day...

Yay!


----------



## alopeciagrl (Jan 6, 2009)

Checking in I've been doing a great job so far applying oils, drinkin my tea (right now), and taking my hair vitamins.

I need to also post pics but I missing my cord...Shoot!


----------



## isawstars (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm still going strong!  

I glad I switched over to apply MT at night. It's working out better!  It's been officially a month since I started using MT.  I know I have MT but it's hard for me to tell because my hair is curly/wavy like my new growth.  I know I have some because it's more springy... but it seems like the texture is different...  Is anyone else experiencing a different texture?

Then again, I only fingercomb my hair everyday.  And use a wide tooth comb when conditioner 2x a week.  So I really can't tell if it's manageable or not.

Question:  Is anyone experiencing a sore scalp and itchiness??  Could it be from growth?  I used to never put anything on my scalp... could that be what causes the itchies?  hmmm...


----------



## **SaSSy** (Jan 6, 2009)

I just started Bee Mine last night so the jury is currently out. I will also be using MT only once a week starting Jan. 9th or 10th. So my plan is to get to BSL by May 2009 by using Bee Mine 3 to 4 times a week and MT once once a week.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm still on my homemade growth oil, and been using daily. Missed just one day so far as I'm in Kenya right now and living out of my suitcase and in different locations and couldn't find it yesterday....... Having to redo my twists quite alot and I hope it's growth and not slippage...


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 6, 2009)

I think I'm in...2008 was such a slacker year for me. I want to really go off in 09.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 6, 2009)

Anashja said:


> My MT came yesterday! Woo hoo... I'll post a picture...I ladened my head with that stuff...LOL. I didnt even mix it with oil... I found it to be good smelling AND seemed creamy and moisturizing...but just for the "whoo" I added some of CD's Tui Oil ...so my head smelled decadent...Mmmm... I read apply daily...or every other day...
> 
> Yay!


 
PLEASE be careful with MT.  Improperly used it will make your hair hard and prone to breakage.  You're just using it on your scalp right?


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 6, 2009)

*SaSSy said:


> I just started Bee Mine last night so the jury is currently out. I will also be using MT only once a week starting Jan. 9th or 10th. So my plan is to get to BSL by May 2009 by using Bee Mine 3 to 4 times a week and MT once once a week.


 
Any particular reason for that (beemine more than MT only once a week)?  I have been using beemine for about 2 weeks and like it (can't tell if the new growth is because I am about 12 weeks post or because of the beemine - I'll have a better sense after my touch up this weekend).  I purchased MT and will be adding that into the mix and planned to alternate between beemine and MT.  I am looking for MEGA growth within the next 6 months before my wedding.  Just curious as to why you are deciding to use them that way. TIA.


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 6, 2009)

isawstars said:


> I'm still going strong!
> 
> Question: Is anyone experiencing a sore scalp and itchiness?? Could it be from growth? I used to never put anything on my scalp... could that be what causes the itchies? hmmm...


 
Hey there, Isawstars. Definitely sounds like growth! Lots of ladies experience "growth itchies" from MT, MN and ayurvedic reggies and later experience the greatest growth in the itchiest areas. So hang in there! Sounds like progress.


----------



## ladycage (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm applying MT to my scalp everyday.  I use coconut oil and avocado  mist on my hair everyday for moisture.


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Ladycage,

I've got avocado mist, too.  How do you like it?  When I bought it, I thought it was the original formula with the wheat protein.  However, I see that the new formula has hydrolyzed keratin pretty high on the list.  Any "proteiny" kinda problems with your hair?  I'm kind of scared to use it regularly for fear of the high protein content.  But I love it the few times I've used it mixed in with my brhingaraj tea and glycerine mix.  Hair like silk.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 6, 2009)

isawstars said:


> I'm still going strong!
> 
> I glad I switched over to apply MT at night. It's working out better!  It's been officially a month since I started using MT.  I know I have MT but it's hard for me to tell because my hair is curly/wavy like my new growth.  I know I have some because it's more springy... but it seems like the texture is different...  Is anyone else experiencing a different texture?
> 
> ...


I think it is growth. Most people in the OCT/MT challenge have experienced this.


----------



## basic64 (Jan 6, 2009)

Im applying my mt every night.  I have micros and I MISS MY HAIR.  but thats ok at least im giving my hair a rest from  combing.


----------



## Anashja (Jan 7, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> PLEASE be careful with MT. Improperly used it will make your hair hard and prone to breakage. You're just using it on your scalp right?


 
Yeah I'm in twists...so just putting it on my scalp. I'm with other poster...after one day I got itchies. I am applying only at night, too... I'll be back on laters...


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 7, 2009)

As usual, last night I moisturized and applied my OCT.
I have not stretched my hair this week, so it is a tangled me and I have to cover it up.
I think shrunken fros are over for me


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jan 7, 2009)

Checking in, I'm in cornrows...and Using my MN mix


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 8, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> As usual, last night I moisturized and applied my OCT.
> I have not stretched my hair this week, so it is a tangled me and I have to cover it up.
> I think shrunken fros are over for me



This might sound corny, but we joined the exact same challenges!  Anyways,this challenge has really helped me STEP IT UP.I applied my MN tonight and moisturized. I like checking in also because it helps me stay up on my growth game. Great challenge!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 8, 2009)

I have been great all week, alternating with Bee Mine in the mornings and my MT mix on alternate days... so far so good this week.  I put my Bee Mine in a color applicator bottle with a pointy tip which allows me to get the oil on my scalp under my plats...that was helpful...


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 8, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> This might sound corny, but we joined the exact same challenges!  Anyways,this challenge has really helped me STEP IT UP.I applied my MN tonight and moisturized. I like checking in also because it helps me stay up on my growth game. Great challenge!


Girl great minds think alike
I think you have higher goals than me though, because from your siggy you are in the APL challenge and I am in the SL challenge.


----------



## RavenMaven (Jan 8, 2009)

Wooweee OCT is too expensive! I stick with my MTG, my Lenzi's Request, and my Boundless Tresses. I'm in on the challenge!


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 8, 2009)

waitingtogrow said:


> Wooweee OCT is too expensive! I stick with my MTG, my Lenzi's Request, and my Boundless Tresses. I'm in on the challenge!


 
If you ever want to switch it up, try the Mega-Tek! Made by the same folks as OCT and way cheaper.  Smells great, too.  Kinda like pina colada.    I got a big ole bottle from Dover Saddlery for 22.95.  I expect to last at least another month, maybe two.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jan 8, 2009)

I've been using Moe's Oil every other night. On nights, that I don't use it, I put Mizani in my hair.


----------



## mistee11 (Jan 9, 2009)

I used my BT tonite and MT'd last nite.  I know one thing ... the itchies are driving me crazy!!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 9, 2009)

Is wild growth oil (WGO) considered a growth aid?


----------



## MissNina (Jan 9, 2009)

Checking in. Been applying my Surge every other day along with cowashing. Let's hope it goes well


----------



## kimmy89 (Jan 9, 2009)

checking in- i just went out and brought some MN this morning! i felt like i was missing out on extra growth! i was planning to give it a 2 month break but 1 and half is enough 4 me! 
happy growing!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 9, 2009)

mistee11 said:


> I used my BT tonite and MT'd last nite.  I know one thing ... the itchies are driving me crazy!!


Hang in there mistee11, the itchies will pay off



LaidBak said:


> Is wild growth oil (WGO) considered a growth aid?


I am not quite sure, I have never used it, but from what I have read, I think it is supposed to promote growth in some way.
HTH.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 10, 2009)

I hope you ladies are still doing good.
I am still using my OCT almost daily now.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 10, 2009)

Failing... I took a break because I had dental surgery.  I know I'm just paranoid, but I didn't want anything extra or foreign in my system that would cause problems... and I wasn't about to tell anyone that I use Monistat on my head and take 5 different vitamins.   My surgery was Thursday.  I last applied my MN mix about a week ago, but I will get back onto my regimen today.  I think it should be safe.


----------



## isawstars (Jan 10, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> I hope you ladies are still doing good.
> I am still using my OCT almost daily now.



I'm still going strong!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm still on my game, I'm using the BeeMine more than the MT and I got new little fine baby hairs sprouting up everywhere. I was late leaving the house looking at them this morning :scratchch


----------



## Jazzmommy (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi,

Just checking in.. I've been consistent with MT for about a week using it every day with Indian oils. Now that I have BeeMine I think I will alternate days since my scalp is a little sore w/ minor itching.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Jan 12, 2009)

Having using my MN every other night. Im still in the game


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 12, 2009)

I've been doing well, massaging my MN, MT, mahabringharaj oil mix into my scalp almost nightly while I'm in braids (no hair added).  My braids look a hot mess right now!  But I'm wearing my lace front on top so it's cool.  Can't wait to see my hair straight in April!  Hoping for thick lushishness.  lol


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2009)

I need to go to FD, to get me a new tube of MN to make some more of my mixture.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Ladies. Hope yall are doing ok. If you are being lazy, just think about all the length  and health you are missing out on

Anyway...I applied my OCT in between my cornrows last night. With the cornrows, I will be applying every other night.


----------



## mistee11 (Jan 12, 2009)

Well ladies, I'm back in a sew in -- I'm luvin it!!!   I had to retire the wig for a minute.  I'm still able to use my BT and I hope to use my MT tonight.  I'll post pics of my new sew in to my fotki soon.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 13, 2009)

I applied BT yesterday after my DC.  I am about to apply it again tonight.  I had to chill out on the MT/OCT...that stuff was teraing my hair up.


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Ladies, I'm getting some growth!  I took out my braid last night to check the moisture level.  While it was loose, I stretched it and there is definite growth since I posted my starter pics for the Ayurveda challenge a month ago.  Haven't taken pics but I think I want to do a comparison three months after my pics posted in this thread.  So... two months and six days to go!   I'm so excited.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 14, 2009)

Still using my MT as a deep condish and I mix it with a moisturizing condish - let it dry in my hair and rinse in the morning...


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 14, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Still using my MT as a deep condish and I mix it with a moisturizing condish - let it dry in my hair and rinse in the morning...


Curious...what ratio of MT to condish do you use?  You haven't had any issues with protein overload?   I am so scared to put it on my hair (length) for any length of time.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 14, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Curious...what ratio of MT to condish do you use?  You haven't had any issues with protein overload?   I am so scared to put it on my hair (length) for any length of time.


I am curious about that too. I tried MT and it made my hair really hard even though I was only applying to my scalp. I am thinking of revisiting it when this challenge is finished. I would like to use it once a month as a protein condish, but with my natural hair that might be too much.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Jan 14, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> Any particular reason for that (beemine more than MT only once a week)? I have been using beemine for about 2 weeks and like it (can't tell if the new growth is because I am about 12 weeks post or because of the beemine - I'll have a better sense after my touch up this weekend). I purchased MT and will be adding that into the mix and planned to alternate between beemine and MT. I am looking for MEGA growth within the next 6 months before my wedding. Just curious as to why you are deciding to use them that way. TIA.


 
I was using MT starting in Nov for about 8 weeks straight. I got 2 inches with it, but tons of itching that makes me now want to use it full time anymore. Now I use it only once a week due to the itching. I really like the BM because it doesn't have any crazy side effects, and the bonus is it smells good too. 

BTW: I use MT as a DC for protein so I apply it to both my scalp and ends and have no problems because I don't use any other protein products, PERIOD!


----------



## basic64 (Jan 14, 2009)

I had to slow down the MT from every nite to every other nite.  I have micros and when I washed, I got more than an inch of slippage.  I do get a little itchy but I dont mind, it reminds me that my hair is growing.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am slowing down a bit too. I want my cornrows to last a bit longer.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 15, 2009)

I am back on schedule with the MN.   The crazy itching I was getting for a while has stopped, that's a plus.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 17, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I need to go to FD, to get me a new tube of MN to make some more of my mixture.


I still need to go. I will be braiding my hair tomorrow and using something such as my MTG until I get more MN. I havent applied a growth aide in a week....


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jan 17, 2009)

I fell of this week, but I'll do better next week.


----------



## ackee walk (Jan 17, 2009)

i know i'm late but i need a reminder to keep me consistent with my BT so i'm subscribing


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 18, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I still need to go. I will be braiding my hair tomorrow and using something such as my MTG until I get more MN. I havent applied a growth aide in a week....





miss Congeniality said:


> I fell of this week, but I'll do better next week.


The two of you and I are getting one of these

Now lets get back to growing


----------



## jazzzmoods (Jan 18, 2009)

jazzzmoods said:


> Count me in!! I will be using MT/OCT/BM and although I am eager and consistent with use right now, I will need support as time goes on!
> 
> Took a recent pic today.....Sorry, todays are un-styled hair!


 
Updated pics


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 18, 2009)

jazzzmoods said:


> Updated pics


WOW, look at you grow! You have made some serious progress in the last two months. I love you hair cut and your hair looks healthy, very shiny and full.
Keep growing!


----------



## winona (Jan 18, 2009)

I want in.  I currently have my hair in kinky twist but they will come out in 2 wks. I will post pics then


----------



## jazzzmoods (Jan 18, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> WOW, look at you grow! You have made some serious progress in the last two months. I love you hair cut and your hair looks healthy, very shiny and full.
> Keep growing!


 

Thanks again!!!!!  I am very glad I have been taking progress pictures.....it has been 48 days (yes I went back and counted) and I was thinking it was not growing. Taking pics on a regular basis....monthly or so.....coupled with implementing good hair care and giving the growth aids a try seem to be working well!!!

GROW LADIES GROW!


----------



## larry3344 (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know if its too late but I like to join this challenge, I have MN that I bought, MSM, cayenne peper and megatek and I want to use them all by alternatinhg them. Although I am nit sure what ti di with my MSM.

My regimen so far is shampoo once a week 
Deep condition once week
Moisturize with aloe vera juice (applied on scalp)
Seal with shea butter


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 18, 2009)

I have been alternating my Bee Mines and MT every other day and I have a gang of brand new baby hairs all over my head...that's the good news, the funny news is that most of them are gray!  That's okay I ordered some Henna from hennaforhair.com and I will take care of that next weekend.  

I have new hairs in my hairline and in my crown. This is so exciting. I don't know if it's the megaTek or the Bee Mines, but the new growth is appx 1/2 long and very soft. My texture at the roots is so much softer more relaxed than my ends.

I'm thinking of trying the Megatek all over my head as a part of my DC to see what happens. It seems to relax my natural 4a/b curls a bit...:scratchch


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 18, 2009)

larry3344 said:


> I don't know if its too late but I like to join this challenge, I have MN that I bought, MSM, cayenne peper and megatek and I want to use them all by alternatinhg them. Although I am nit sure what ti di with my MSM.
> 
> My regimen so far is shampoo once a week
> Deep condition once week
> ...


You are welcome to join us. We are doing this for three months, we are already 1 month in.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm still on point though need to redo my twists. I hope the fuzziness is due to growth and not due to the daily/every other day massages. 2 weeks in hot Kenya seem to have done my hair (and skin) a world of good. I really hope it's growing.......


----------



## Jazzmommy (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi,
Just checking in... still in the game and applying MT 4x a week and about 1 hour on my wash day. I combine the MT with bhringraj oil. It's been a couple of weeks, so I don't know about growth yet... I think I'll measure in about a month.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 19, 2009)

Applied my OCT last night. I am running low so I need to figure out which growth aid to use when OCT is done. Maybe I will finish this one and then take a break from the growth aids after this challenge is done.


----------



## isawstars (Jan 21, 2009)

I just realized I forgot to put on MT last night.    I'm starting to do this a lot now that school has started. I may have to start using it during the day but I just don't want to smell like a rosemary/peppermint candy cane (i love peppermint EO)  *sigh*


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 21, 2009)

I took a break from aids during the few days before and after my relaxer.  Well, except for Wild Growth Oil, if that even counts.  But I am back in the game tonight with my OCT/Almond/Emu oil mix.


----------



## Kimiche (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm back to using BT.  My hair doesn't like protein so MT didn't work out.
I should've stuck with BT because I did see a lot of progress.  I apply BT sometimes every night or every other night.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 21, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> The two of you and I are getting one of these
> 
> Now lets get back to growing


 Im sorry, I still havent applied any this week b/c I have been in a bun. I will be doing it for sure starting Sat cause I will be cornrolling my hair Fri or Sat morning cause I am tired of looking at my hair.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 21, 2009)

Did my dc with MT rinsed - followed up with Kenra (let it dry overnight) - rinsed in the morning and rollerset...


----------



## MarieB (Jan 22, 2009)

I want in on this challenge. I take 1-2 mg MSM daily and started MT about 5 days ago. I BC'd yesterday because I want full, healthy growth instead of just hanging on to see-through length just to be able to claim it. Once I figure out my new camera I will post pics...I've been a lurker for quite a while, but I decided to take the plunge and become a full-fledged subscriber today.


----------



## Anashja (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm rocking my hair out natural for 2 months... its a LOT longer than I thought...haha. After one year... let me get a ruler... 5 inches at crown! ... IDK if that is good or what...but that is not fully straightened and me stretching it while at work...hehe, so it was a rush job, but still Woo hoo! ... 

I BT'd my edges this morning...I MT'd the other day...edges and crown... but not completely throughout...


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 22, 2009)

MarieB said:


> I want in on this challenge. I take 1-2 mg MSM daily and started MT about 5 days ago. I BC'd yesterday because I want full, healthy growth instead of just hanging on to see-through length just to be able to claim it. Once I figure out my new camera I will post pics...I've been a lurker for quite a while, but I decided to take the plunge and become a full-fledged subscriber today.


Welcome to the challenge. This challenge is for 3 months until march, we are already 1 month in, but maybe we will continue after March.


----------



## missnurselady (Jan 22, 2009)

Im still in it...I just did a sew in on monday and I applied my mega tek mix that day and last night. I must admit that it is time consuming having to go in between these wefts and braids but hopefully  its worth it!


----------



## Anashja (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok..let me correct that 5.5 inches within 9 months!  I MT'd last night and a lil more on the edges this morning... Im going to BT this weekend and DC


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been applying OCT to my scalp the last 3 nights. Today I applied it as a prepoo.


----------



## kimmy89 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all just checking in, i have been braided up since the end of december now, so its almost been a month since i started my sulphur mix and two weeks since i added MN to it. I just ordered my MT today, im so excited! I plan on cowashing ever 2days when this comes. 
Happy growing ladies.!!


----------



## jazzzmoods (Jan 23, 2009)

I added MN today!  I will finish my OCT, Mega-Tek and MN and hopefully that will take me to the end of this challenge....March 09.  It will be interesting to see what kind of growth I get now that I have added MN


----------



## mistee11 (Jan 24, 2009)

Used MT tonite.  Still itchin' tho...  I'm telling you between the sew in and MT I'm about to loose my mind!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 24, 2009)

I will def be applying something tomorrow. Maybe my MTG....after I cornroll my hair up.


----------



## alopeciagrl (Jan 25, 2009)

Progress Pics below...Hay!!!

Still using my oils, taking hair vitamins, and drinking teas.


----------



## basic64 (Jan 25, 2009)

Time to MT..Im still in braids.  I can tell my hair is growing nicely..  I am dying to see my hair out but I am going to hang in there with the braids.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 26, 2009)

Good job ladies!

My cornrows are out this week. I will be back in the game by Wednesday for sure.

Good to see so many people really doing this thing.
Can't wait to see some progress soon.

I have about a month and half until my nappiversary. I can't wait!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 26, 2009)

alopeciagrl said:


> Progress Pics below...Hay!!!
> 
> Still using my oils, taking hair vitamins, and drinking teas.


Very good progress alopeciagrl! WOW, keep it up!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Finna apply my Surge between my cornrolls.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jan 26, 2009)

Been applying Megatek to scalp daily! I dont know about growth but it hasnt been long enough to tell yet!


----------



## missnurselady (Jan 26, 2009)

mistee11 said:


> Used MT tonite. Still itchin' tho... I'm telling you between the sew in and MT I'm about to loose my mind!!


 
Girl add a little peppermint EO to your mix


----------



## missnurselady (Jan 26, 2009)

Applied MT mix to freshly washed scalp tonight. 


mistee11 said:


> Used MT tonite. Still itchin' tho... I'm telling you between the sew in and MT I'm about to loose my mind!!


Girl add some peppermint EO to your mix it should help with the itching.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jan 27, 2009)

I need to step up! Still using my sulphur mix at least 3-4x/week. Decided to add MN to it, see if that helps make a difference. I'm too impatient, sigh, I want to see results now!

Still protective styling though.

Jeez, all this talk of MT - it's the next think i'll read up on when I get time soon! Might walk into my local pet salon, browse around, see if they've got it...........

Hair stuff is so addictive! (So is gardening, lol!)

HHG peeps!


----------



## MissGee (Jan 27, 2009)

I haven't been posting much but i'm keeping up with my growth aid (MN mixture). I apply it ever other night. Hoping for great results.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 27, 2009)

Using my MT tonight as a deep condish - rinsing and following up with a combo of AO HSR AND GPB letting it dry in my hair until morning - then rollersetting


----------



## MissNina (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been doing horrible lol I can't front. Too much stuff going on but I will start back tonight...


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 28, 2009)

MissNina said:


> I've been doing horrible lol I can't front. Too much stuff going on but I will start back tonight...


I hear you...I was taking a break for the last two weeks.
Cornrows were my excuse.

I am 100% back in the game!

STEP UP, STEP UP, STEP UP!

Lets do this ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 28, 2009)

Applied OCT/oil mix to my scalp last night.  I applied my OCT straight  as a two minute pre-poo treatment this morning.  Will apply my WGO to my scalp as soon as I am done DCing. 
I also stopped taking biotin and started taking chlorella.  Some have reported amazing growth from this supplement.

ETA:  We're not seriously going to stop this in March are we?


----------



## alittlestar (Jan 28, 2009)

alopeciagrl said:


> Progress Pics below...Hay!!!
> 
> Still using my oils, taking hair vitamins, and drinking teas.


 

--- hey there, what type of teas are you drinking?  ((If it's ok to ask))


----------



## Jaxhair (Jan 29, 2009)

Jumping on the Mega Tek and Miconazole Nitrate bandwagon. Applying MN mixed with my sulphur mix oil to scalp daily to edges and at least 5x/week to the rest of my scalp. Awaiting my MT which has been dispatched now - just got the email letting me know it's on it's way, lol! 

For those that use MT - how do you apply it to the scalp? Isn't it a conditioner type product?

The blushes above are due to my embarassment - bought the MT yesterday after posting an encouragement post to the PJ thread saying how I've not bought anything since Dec, and they can do it..... blah blah blah.......


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 30, 2009)

Coming clean: I've slacked all week.    I will get back on track, starting tomorrow!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 30, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Applied OCT/oil mix to my scalp last night. I applied my OCT straight as a two minute pre-poo treatment this morning. Will apply my WGO to my scalp as soon as I am done DCing.
> I also stopped taking biotin and started taking chlorella. Some have reported amazing growth from this supplement.
> 
> ETA: *We're not seriously going to stop this in March are we*?


 lol...girl we can definitely go longer, not a problem at all


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 30, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Jumping on the Mega Tek and Miconazole Nitrate bandwagon. Applying MN mixed with my sulphur mix oil to scalp daily to edges and at least 5x/week to the rest of my scalp. Awaiting my MT which has been dispatched now - just got the email letting me know it's on it's way, lol!
> 
> For those that use MT - how do you apply it to the scalp? Isn't it a conditioner type product?
> 
> The blushes above are due to my embarassment - bought the MT yesterday after posting an encouragement post to the PJ thread saying how I've not bought anything since Dec, and they can do it..... blah blah blah.......


Hey, you might want to ask the MT question in the OCT/MT thread. I used it before for a very short period of time. I applied it directly to my scalp, but my hair did not like it. It made my hair feel very hard. Some people use it as a protein conditioner and some people add oils to it to make it less drying.

HTH


----------



## Mz DEE DEE (Jan 30, 2009)

Ooh can i join...... i know its kinda late


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 30, 2009)

Mz DEE DEE said:


> Ooh can i join...... i know its kinda late


Welcome, we are a month in, but we may be going longer than 3 months.


----------



## Mz DEE DEE (Jan 30, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> Welcome, we are a month in, but we may be going longer than 3 months.




Thank you! I might be right on schedule with you all. My new yrs res. was to keep up with my vitamins and i've also been applying MT every night.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jan 31, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> Hey, you might want to ask the MT question in the OCT/MT thread. I used it before for a very short period of time. I applied it directly to my scalp, but my hair did not like it. It made my hair feel very hard. Some people use it as a protein conditioner and some people add oils to it to make it less drying.
> 
> HTH


 
Yup, I found the MT/OCT thread the other day and I've been swotting, lol. It arrived this morning, so I promptly got to use it - used it as a conditioner and added a pea drop size to my daily sulphur/MN oil mix. In all honesty, I'm in a muddle about what I did today - pre-pooed (though I rarely 'poo) with coconut oil + conditioner, co-washed then applied MT afterwards, let sit for approx 10 mins whilst I ooohed and aaahed about what to do next, rinsed off and applied moisturising condish for 3-5 mins then rinsed off approx 80% of that and sealed hair with shea and castor oil and wore a headscarf (hair's in twists). Just checked and it feels soft, so fingers crossed it works well for me. 

Anyway, back to the topic at hand - I think I'm doing well - just need a well documented regimen I can stick to. I've not been big on supplements lately but I occassionally take my B complex, MSM and various others, plus I try to eat a well balanced diet, so here's to hoping. Still dithering about exercise though. This hair better show some good progress come March!

HHG girls!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 1, 2009)

I applied my OCT last night.

I am running low, but I don't think I will be buying more topical growth aids after march. I am going to be stepping it up with water and vitamins instead.
My regimen needs to become simpler and I think water and vitamins is as simple as it gets.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm going to re-up on my MT because I got new hairs everywhere...and a lot of them are coming in gray. I'm doing a henna treatment for that next week   This is a very good problem to have.

I must say that topical aides are making a huge difference for me, apparently my hair LOVEs sulfur.  I think the MT is just helping to make the hair that is coming in stronger and thicker, I think the Bee Mine is helping my hair grow faster. 

I'm full steam ahead on this challenge.


----------



## Anashja (Feb 2, 2009)

Im going to order some Beemine. I agree that the MT makes it thicker and stronger... BT makes my forehead break out... but I still love it..


----------



## mistee11 (Feb 2, 2009)

I took out my sew in on Friday, applied MT as a prepoo, shampooed with ORS Creamy Aloe, and conditioned with Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin and NTM Deep Recovery.  My hair is so soft.  I've been also applying shea butter since removal of weave to moisturize daily.  Won't be applying growth aids this week because I want to relax my hair next weekend.  I hope I don't burn too much.  My hair dresser said to stop using the sulfur (BT) 2 days before but from what I've read here sometimes you have to stop using long before that. erplexed


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for adding me to the challenge Mandy!

I previously posted that I started mixing my MT with Beemine last week. After ONLY 2 applications during the week, I saw a new teenyweeny gray hair at my temple on wash day.  I naturally probably have like 3 gray strands, but previous usage of sulfur products (i.e., MTG, BT, etc.) has caused new hair to initially grow in gray.

I currently have a black rinse (colorshowers), so it's going to be interesting to see what happens with this concoction.  Based on my past experience with MT and/or OCT, they cause my hair to revert to it's original color (dark brown), so I have to rinse more often.  I'm wondering which product is more dominant with regards to color changes (i.e., Beemine or MT).  I guess I'll soon find out.  I applied my mix this AM and my head is itching like crazy.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 4, 2009)

mistee11 said:


> I took out my sew in on Friday, applied MT as a prepoo, shampooed with ORS Creamy Aloe, and conditioned with Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin and NTM Deep Recovery.  My hair is so soft.  I've been also applying shea butter since removal of weave to moisturize daily.  Won't be applying growth aids this week because I want to relax my hair next weekend.  I hope I don't burn too much.  *My hair dresser said to stop using the sulfur (BT) 2 days before but from what I've read here sometimes you have to stop using long before that.* erplexed


7 days is the recommended time from what I have read. Please let us know how your relaxer turns out


----------



## Jazzmommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay, I totally slacked off last week but am trying to get back on track as I am recovering from bronchitis. 

But the great news it that after I washed my hair and flat ironed a few sections, I measured my hair and noticed that it had grown from 10 inches to 11 inches in some parts and 12 inches in another using Mega Tek. 

So, that's definitely motivation to keep up the pace!


----------



## Anashja (Feb 5, 2009)

Checking in... still applying..i've added peppermint oil to the mix


----------



## Anashja (Feb 5, 2009)

I need one of those applicator bottle for my MT...the one the BT comes in ...where can I get one? I twould make things SOO much easier for me...


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 5, 2009)

Anashja said:


> I need one of those applicator bottle for my MT...the one the BT comes in ...where can I get one? I twould make things SOO much easier for me...


 
You can get it at Sally's.  They have a bunch of various size openings depnding upon how much product you want released at a time.  Some stores have them in the hair coloring section.

HTH


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Checking in I've been using MT for 2 weeks every other day.. still waiting on results


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm applying just about everything!  I was using a Bee mine /MT mixture and now I just got my OCT yesterday so that will be thrown in there too.  As far as the MT, I've been using it just shy of a month, and while I notice thickness, no astonishing length changes.  Also no crazy new growth jungle or anything.  In fact, my new growth seems softer and easier to manage with this product.  Anyone else experience that?  I use it on my scalp only.


----------



## missnurselady (Feb 6, 2009)

Still apply MT/MN mix every other night, I hope its working on the rest of my hair, because its certainly not working on my edges.


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 6, 2009)

Still applying my sulphur/MT mix daily and adding MT every other day. I think my hair's grown ladies - I can now do 3 baby ponytails! Okay, nothing to sing about but it's an achievement for short haired me! I can't wait for March to measure again, see if it's for real.

I'm also drinking more nettle tea plus doing herbal rinses and incorporating more ayurveda techniques to my reg. No more lazy Jac, lol!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have been slacking. I will get back to Steppin it up soon.


----------



## alopeciagrl (Feb 6, 2009)

As I have been applying oils I've only taken my hair supplements 1x this week. Now that is bad. I will get back right now...I'm taking two before I hit the sheets.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have been slacking over the last week. I will be applying my OCT, leave it in for about an hour and then DC later.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey ladies....My 2009 fotki album is open for a limited time. Have a look and leave me a comment:
http://public.fotki.com/Mwando/2009-hair-journey/january-09-march-09/


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 8, 2009)

Checking in...been using BT and taking chlorella & b complex supplements on the regular.  I've got lots of NG and its soft--for now.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Feb 8, 2009)

I will have to start using my oils every 2 days instead of every other day. My scalp and edges started to breakout.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 8, 2009)

I will be back using my growth aid after my relaxer. I having been eating lots of fish, havent been taking my vits though.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey ladies..everyone is doing well. keep up the good work.

I will be starting my new growth aid routine this week. I am out of OCT and I have decided to not purchase any other topical growth aids yet.

I will be taking my overall health vitamin, drinking lots of water and exercising.

I might try Biotin too, but I am scared of breaking out. I guess I will try and see.

HHG everyone!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 9, 2009)

^^^If you drink lots of water you shouldnt have to worry about breakouts....


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 9, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> ^^^If you drink lots of water you shouldnt have to worry about breakouts....


 Thanks for that tip.....I will start taking it as soon as I purchase it.


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 10, 2009)

Still on MT+sulphur oil+MN to the scalp daily. Also DC 3x/week - protein and moisture. 

Drinking loads of water and herbal teas and fresh juices and taking MSM and a green superfood powder . 

Keep up the good work ladies, once this cold weather's over, we can release our luscious hair to the world to admire - can't wait !


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 11, 2009)

My new growth aid routine has not taken off yet

I could not find Biotin when I went to buy it and I have been forgetting to take my other vitamins

I have been drinking tons of water though

The only thing I don't like is that I have to go to the little girls room so many times because of drinking so much water


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 12, 2009)

Water's all good Mandy - I hope it's filtered though ;-).

I'm drinking at least 4 litres a day and I feel so good about flushing out toxins away from my body! Go get that biotin lady, and let's keep up!

I'm still applying daily to my scalp my sulphur,MN and MT in jojoba and shea oil with rosemary and tea tree EOs. 

I also take MSM and other supplements for good measure, and drinking loads of herbal teas .


----------



## basic64 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Mandy4610 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ladies..everyone is doing well. keep up the good work.
> ...


Same here, ran out of MT.  Will  step up the vitamins, I like the gnc womans ultra mega, HSN, and Silica. and yes plenty of water.  Im going to order more MT but for now,will step up the vitamins.


----------



## Anashja (Feb 13, 2009)

Been using peppermint EO and still using my BT... havnet used my MT lately...


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been very good this week.  I've used my BM+MT mix about 4x this week already.  I have lil gray hairs sprouting up everywhere.  This mix is no joke.


----------



## Jazzmommy (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been on top of MT this week ... already have applied 3x. I need to put in another order


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bumping....still eating lots of protein like beans and talapia.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 16, 2009)

Good job ladies.

I was so busy this weekend that I did not do anything hair wise

I am back in the game. I am not doing so well with my vitamins, but doing ok with water.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2009)

I need to increase my water intake. I've been doing good with my vitamins lately and I've been eating lots of protein (fish, pasta, protein bars, and Ensure ) Also, I've been using Surge and Worlds of Curls moisturizer daily along with my Ayurvedic oils.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 16, 2009)

Bumping............


----------



## alopeciagrl (Feb 16, 2009)

Ibeen doing good last week the week before not so goood my DD had a birthday party and that took my mind off my hair. I HAVE actually done great with drinking water, slacked on my vitamins (when I do not have OJ to flush down those horse pills I don't take), however I've been using my oils in moderation so my hair won't be so thin. 

However I will be applying my growth aids more. I miss that tingling feeling in my scalp that lets me know my hair is GROWING....


----------



## Anashja (Feb 17, 2009)

MT'ing over here. Feel the most tingle after a fresh co-wash  but noticed Im getting headaches w/ MT


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 18, 2009)

Arrrrrrr...I still have not been able to find Biotin anywhere. Where do people get from?

Anyway...I am drinking tons of water and taking my other vitamins.


----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm back on it...I fell off for like 3 weeks. Horrible.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 21, 2009)

I relaxed, pics in my fotki and siggy.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 22, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I relaxed, pics in my fotki and siggy.


WOW Girl look at the progress you have made! Beautiful.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 22, 2009)

I had a bit of MN that was mixed with  Rosemary and castor oils. I used it up for today.

I will still stick to my water and vitamins. I am doing ok with water, but not so good with Vitamins. Off to go and take them.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 24, 2009)

I started taking my vits again last night.
I will start on my growth aides again in maybe a couple weeks, or whenever I am not wearing it straight. I guess I can go in my parts with my mix when my mom puts in my curlformers.....


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 25, 2009)

Just checking in.  Started my BT again after my relaxer.  Still taking b-complex and chlorella.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 25, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Just checking in.  Started my BT again after my relaxer.  Still taking b-complex and chlorella.


I am so curious about this Chlorella thing. How is it working for you?


----------



## niesy942 (Feb 25, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> Arrrrrrr...I still have not been able to find Biotin anywhere. Where do people get from?
> 
> Anyway...I am drinking tons of water and taking my other vitamins.


 
http://www.iherb.com/productdetails.aspx?c=1&pid=1645&utm_source=gb&utm_medium=f3
This is the biotin supplement that I use from our local health food store and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it! I do have to drink quite a bit of water with it, but IMO it's worth it. I haven't had an increase in acne but that may be due to my own chemical make-up. I've not gotten the amount of growth that I'd like to, but I stay consistent with about a half inch a month. What I really love about the biotin is that my hair is rather thick and I believe it's from using the biotin. I take other supplements as well, but none as consistently as the biotin. I just started the Egg Drink Challenge, so I've changed my routine to take my biotin in the evenings with dinner and I have the Egg Drink in the a.m. just in case the avidin in the egg binds the biotin in my body. HTH


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 25, 2009)

Still going strong with my MT + BM mix and I think I'm getting good results.  I don't comb and slick down with a scarf so my ng is always flat.  However, I see the length when I wash.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Bumping....
I will apply my MTG tomorrow.


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 26, 2009)

I have applied my MT+BM mix 3x since Monday so I'm still on a roll.  I have 1/2 a bottle of MTG that I need to use up, so I'm thinking of adding a little to the mix for next week's application.  I will incorporate that after I wash on the weekend and try that blend out.  I'm on a mission to get back what I lost from a scissor happy stylist.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 26, 2009)

niesy942 said:


> http://www.iherb.com/productdetails.aspx?c=1&pid=1645&utm_source=gb&utm_medium=f3
> This is the biotin supplement that I use from our local health food store and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it! I do have to drink quite a bit of water with it, but IMO it's worth it. I haven't had an increase in acne but that may be due to my own chemical make-up. I've not gotten the amount of growth that I'd like to, but I stay consistent with about a half inch a month. What I really love about the biotin is that my hair is rather thick and I believe it's from using the biotin. I take other supplements as well, but none as consistently as the biotin. I just started the Egg Drink Challenge, so I've changed my routine to take my biotin in the evenings with dinner and I have the Egg Drink in the a.m. just in case the avidin in the egg binds the biotin in my body. HTH


 Thank you so much for this info. I didn't think about going to the health food store and getting it from there. I will look for it next time I am there.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 26, 2009)

Is it too late to join this challenge? I have been doing growth aides since January (there was a two week period where I didn't have any thanks to ebay, paypal and the post office) BUT I've been taking 3000 mcg of Biotin.

I am using Bee Mine and MT like a few of the other ladies and I havent missed a day yet.

My application system is a bit complicated. 

1. I apply MT, place a plastic bag over it so that it can get into my scalp. 
2. After a few hours, I put Bee Mine in with it. 
3. Take 3000 mcg of biotin with 1000mg of Vitamin C
4. Bun my hair and go. I work late evenings so I do this in the AM.
5. Wash 1x a week DC 1x a week with JBCO and cowash 1x a week.

If its too late, I guess I'll be doing the challenge with you in spirit. Good luck ladies and don't forget those growth aides!!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 26, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge? I have been doing growth aides since January (there was a two week period where I didn't have any thanks to ebay, paypal and the post office) BUT I've been taking 3000 mcg of Biotin.
> 
> I am using Bee Mine and MT like a few of the other ladies and I havent missed a day yet.
> 
> ...


Hey the challenge is almost done, but we might continue for a while longer. Welcome!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Mandy4610! I hope so...this is a great challenge to remind you to use those growth aides!!!!!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi thanks for this challenge.  I just decided to do something to step up my growth to make midback next year (I know it's ambitious but at least I'll try).  I bought OCT and it arrived yesterday.  (YEA)  Now I need help on how to use it (daily 2-3x a week?)  I also have been taking some vits, but I notice that I tend to get a little ill after about a week of taking them 3x a day like the bottle says.  I seem to do better w/ 2x a day.  My real issue is I'm hyper allergic to a lot of stuff and I am genuinely afraid to take things orally.  Can any of you recommend a topical treatment to supplement my OCT regime?


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 27, 2009)

Applying my MTG/MN mix once I am done washing my hair and pitting my rollers in.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well I applied it to the front, I couldnt see the back of my head.....the parts anyways.


----------



## 4mia (Mar 1, 2009)

I decided to mix some mtg that I had  with some Brahmi oil and let it turn solid, then use it as a grease and prepoo.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 1, 2009)

This time I made a mix of Megatek and Bee Mine and placed in an applicator bottle. I'm very sick right now so I dont have time for that old method I was telling you about. That takes too much time and I can't stand for no more than 5 min without pain....so I made the mix, placed in applicator bottle and applied to scalp. Got the slight itchies.

I must say, the megatek is masking the slight smell of sulphur. Don't get me wrong, the smell of sulphur doesn't upset me at all. But it did mask the smell. Coconut and Mango smells yummy together.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 1, 2009)

Anashja said:


> MT'ing over here. Feel the most tingle after a fresh co-wash  but noticed Im getting headaches w/ MT



I had this problem too. Mix it with a little oil....I used WGO and the headaches were GONE!!!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Ladies, three more weeks to go. How are yall doing? I am still taking my vits, drinking lots of water and I am even exercising a bit more now.
I am doing ok, I think.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 5, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> This time I made a mix of Megatek and Bee Mine and placed in an applicator bottle. I'm very sick right now so I dont have time for that old method I was telling you about. That takes too much time and I can't stand for no more than 5 min without pain....so I made the mix, placed in applicator bottle and applied to scalp. Got the slight itchies.
> 
> I must say, the megatek is masking the slight smell of sulphur. Don't get me wrong, the smell of sulphur doesn't upset me at all. But it did mask the smell. Coconut and Mango smells yummy together.


Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 5, 2009)

MN mixed with sulfur applied to scalp this morning....


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks. I'm sick with pneumonia but my mix sits right by my bed. Along with my Biotin and meds....APL or die!

(not literally though...)


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 5, 2009)

I will be applying my MTG/MN mix today after my wash and set. Imma ask my mom to do it this time so I can get everything.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 5, 2009)

I started my new mix this week of MTG+MT.  I was previously using BM+MT.  I threw some peppermint oil and a drop of castor oil in but I can still smell the MTG.  Doesn't bother me though because I apply at night and the smell dissipates by AM.  I'm just trying to use up the MTG then I'll be back to the BM+MT. I'll be applying again tonight.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 5, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> I am so curious about this Chlorella thing. How is it working for you?


 
I'm still in the experimental phase.  I settled on a daily amount of a particular brand and I am at the end of the bottle.    I am now switching to another brand and will experiment with that.  I have to figure out the right brand and amount to take.  

But that Jan pic in my siggy was taken the day I started taking chlorella (Jan 23nd).  The Feb pic was taken on the 27th.   I shouldn't have taken it wih wet hair, I should have smoothed it out, but you can see I got about 3/4 of an inch during that time.  Now of course I've been using other aides too so who knows what the chlorella would have done by itself.


----------



## SmartyPants (Mar 5, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> This time I made a mix of Megatek and Bee Mine and placed in an applicator bottle. I'm very sick right now so I dont have time for that old method I was telling you about. That takes too much time and I can't stand for no more than 5 min without pain....so I made the mix, placed in applicator bottle and applied to scalp. Got the slight itchies.
> 
> I must say, the megatek is masking the slight smell of sulphur. Don't get me wrong, the smell of sulphur doesn't upset me at all. But it did mask the smell. *Coconut and Mango smells yummy together*.


 
This is good to know. I have two bottles of the Strawberry Kiwi and one bottle of the Mango.  Right now I am using the Strawberry Kiwi/MT mix.  My mom says it smells like ish.  It doesn't bother me because I use it when I rollerset at night and I don't smell a thing when I wake up in the morning.  But it is good to know that the Mango mixes well with MT.  Hopefully it won't bother her as much when I get around to using the Mango.


----------



## Jazzmommy (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm still hanging in there... I was applying 4x week but now a days I've been getty pretty lazy and applying only 3x week...hope that doesn't derail my progress

I'm now using MT/BM so we'll see how that goes... Hang in there ladies!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 9, 2009)

I think I'm obsessed. I NEVER get lazy to apply my GA's LOL! That's one of the first things I do in the morning besides take my vitamins right before I drop my 11 year old at school. I had pneumonia last week and I kept my mix by my bed!

THis hair better grow or else!


----------



## **SaSSy** (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's my progress so far:
Picture on the left is from Nov. 2008 and the one on the right is from March 8th 2009


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Mar 14, 2009)

still using my mn mx working fine for me!! Cowashing more and keep my hair moisturized


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 17, 2009)

I will be starting back applying my MTG/MN mix that I have left tomorrow. I gotta get that stuff out the way....


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 18, 2009)

**SaSSy** said:


> Here's my progress so far:
> Picture on the left is from Nov. 2008 and the one on the right is from March 8th 2009


Thanks for posting your progress. You did a good job.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 18, 2009)

**SaSSy** said:


> Here's my progress so far:
> Picture on the left is from Nov. 2008 and the one on the right is from March 8th 2009


  Great job!!!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 18, 2009)

Still using my MT as a DC -


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm wearing a stocking cap weave so I have no access to my scalp for the next two weeks. So I upped my Biotin intake 5000mcg.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 20, 2009)

Still MTing with sulphur oil and MN. I'm tired of thi oil now, just want it to get finished so I can make a fresh batch with herbs. I also take loads of herbal teas including nettle which some peeps have reported seeing growth with. 

This challenge comes to an end on the 31st - right Mandy? This is right on time for me because my cycle of PSC ends on the 26th, so will be posting photos between the 26th and the 31st. Oh God, I hope my hair has grown after all this.....


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm taking a break this week but I was going strong for a while.  I'm jumping back on full force with MT + MTG starting this weekend.  I might go back to BM + MT because the MTG smell started getting to me.  I have alot of ng but it's behaving.  Good Luck ladies!


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 25, 2009)

Mandy you have to do a part 3 to this. I obtained excellent growth from my MN mixed with sulfur mix. I see APL by the end of the year! I don't post in here often, but I love this challenge.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes...will there be a part III????

I'm back on my MT/Bee MIne but instead of mixing, I alternate. The front of my hair really needs some pushing along so I'm using Bee Mine there 2x a day.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 26, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Still MTing with sulphur oil and MN. I'm tired of thi oil now, just want it to get finished so I can make a fresh batch with herbs. I also take loads of herbal teas including nettle which some peeps have reported seeing growth with.
> 
> This challenge comes to an end on the 31st - right Mandy? This is right on time for me because my cycle of PSC ends on the 26th, so will be posting photos between the 26th and the 31st. Oh God, I hope my hair has grown after all this.....


Hey Jax, I am looking forward to seeing your progress. please do not forget to share.

yes, the challenge ends march 31st.



DaPPeR said:


> Mandy you have to do a part 3 to this. I obtained excellent growth from my MN mixed with sulfur mix. I see APL by the end of the year! I don't post in here often, but I love this challenge.





supermodelsonya said:


> Yes...will there be a part III????
> 
> I'm back on my MT/Bee MIne but instead of mixing, I alternate. The front of my hair really needs some pushing along so I'm using Bee Mine there 2x a day.


Hey Ladies, I am so glad that yall are loving this challenge.
I will most likely do a part 3


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, here we go! Comparison pics Dec/March..... maaan, these pics took me forever to get here - I hate technology sometimes!






I'll carry on with the growth aids too, and it'd be fab if this challenge continued throughout the year. Seems like I'm averaging half an inch a month. I want more, lol! But I'm happy with this. A little (or a lot) extra would be fab though 

HHG ladies, can't wait to see your progress pics!

The spatula shot for March should read, '' I need a ruler now I've maxed out on the spatula''. I hate technology sometimes... grrrrr!


----------



## Anashja (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm still in! I havent being using regular growth aid... just made my hair soOo friggin thick, its unbelievable...but the growth has been good I switched out to patience growth creme, so far so good... I transitioned for 9 months...I think I'm at my full year and I want to say hurray to my just about 6.5 inches I grew (measured at crown, IDK how much in back) ...I cant wait to be SL...


----------



## DaPPeR (Mar 28, 2009)

MN mixed with sulfur put in tonight.


----------



## Jazzmommy (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello,

My progress picture is in my avatar and below. I definitely thickened up on Megatek. I gained about 2 inches at the top and about 1 inch everywhere else. I did a trim before taking the pictures so you can't tell much difference on the length, but I am pleased with my 3 mos of Mega tek use.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 1, 2009)

Just applied my mix.....


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Ladies, so the challenge for the 3 months is over.
I am thinking we can just continue for another three months in this thread. Would that work? or should I start a new challenge?

Please post some progress pics for encouragement.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 1, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Okay, here we go! Comparison pics Dec/March..... maaan, these pics took me forever to get here - I hate technology sometimes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jax I think you made great progress. Wonderful job.



Jazzmommy said:


> Hello,
> 
> My progress picture is in my avatar and below. I definitely thickened up on Megatek. I gained about 2 inches at the top and about 1 inch everywhere else. I did a trim before taking the pictures so you can't tell much difference on the length, but I am pleased with my 3 mos of Mega tek use.


Jazz girl that is a lot of hair in your siggy. I am loving the thickness


----------



## Jazzmommy (Apr 1, 2009)

Jazz girl that is a lot of hair in your siggy. I am loving the thickness[/quote]

Thanks Mandy... I just have to work on my ends. I airdry so they are a bit crunchy from that so I have to work on my technique


----------



## Lebiya (Apr 1, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> I think I'm obsessed. I NEVER get lazy to apply my GA's LOL! That's one of the first things I do in the morning besides take my vitamins right before I drop my 11 year old at school. I had pneumonia last week and I kept my mix by my bed!
> 
> THis hair better grow or else!


 
*lol* 

You and me. I've never wanted growth more than I do now. I'm pretty sure I'm averaging an inch and I'm confident it will increase once I add more ingreds. to my regime. If all goes well I should be nearing waist or at it. 

I ain't playing no more, I'm soo tired of this journey!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 1, 2009)

ladies where are the pics at? lol

I wanna see


----------



## DaPPeR (Apr 1, 2009)

These are my growth aid pics. The first is from February 17th at 9 weeks post and the second was after I relaxed on March 23rd. I use MN and sulfur from my old MTG mixed at least 3 times a week


----------



## supermodelsonya (Apr 1, 2009)

Great growth girlie!!! ^^^^^ I don't have any progress pics because I'm hiding in braids!! : ( but please continue this challenge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm still using my BT.  I got a sew in last week.  I didn't think to take a progress pic before I did that.  Sorry.  But I am glad I joined this challenge.  Mandy, I think I am voting for a new thread for the next one.


----------



## stephluvshair (Apr 2, 2009)

I have been using BT for 5 weeks while in braids and the second week my hair was lookin old because of the growth I have pics and will be posting shortly I will be continuing to use Bt for the next 3 weeks until I take out my braids......


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 5, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> These are my growth aid pics. The first is from February 17th at 9 weeks post and the second was after I relaxed on March 23rd. I use MN and sulfur from my old MTG mixed at least 3 times a week


Great progress, you did a great job.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 5, 2009)

Great thread ladies. I just made my own sulfur mixture and would love to participate in the new challenge.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I vote for a new thread


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Hey Ladies. I will be starting a new thread mid April*. 

I need to figure out which growth aids I will use. Maybe I will stick with vitamins for now because I am in the no buy challenge.

Anyone want to donate some megatek?


----------



## supermodelsonya (Apr 6, 2009)

Yay!!! I'll be the first to sign up!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Apr 6, 2009)

Me too!! Mean 2nd one!!!! LOL but I got my hair dyed on the 1st. so I have been only started back using my mn mix a little in the back, because that is the section I'm focusing on for the next three months EAR DOWN we will grow!


----------



## DaPPeR (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm in for the 3rd addition...I really like this challenge.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 14, 2009)

Started back my MT/MTG/BM mix this week and I applied it 2x so far.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 18, 2009)

*HEY LADIES. I STARTED A NEW THREAD FOR PART 3.*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=357799
*PLEASE PM ME IF YOU WOULD LIKE YOUR NAME ADDED*


----------



## silenttullip (Jun 7, 2009)

If this is still going on I'd like to enter and use Nugro. I just purchased it.


----------

